# Peruflora's Cirila Alca "Peggy" AM/AOS



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2021)

This is dalessandroi x kovachii. I believe I have posted this before, but it just opened up and looks so nice and fresh this morning. I had a nice kovachii bloom yesterday and I am going to put that pollen onto this flower. The kovachii usually blooms earlier in the year, so I've never had a chance to make this cross. I've heard comments that people have problems breeding with PCA. I guess I will find out. Mike


----------



## PeteM (Mar 24, 2021)

That is very well grown. I like the black nursery pot, what media are you using? 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2021)

I use next to the smallest size Orchiata. Previously, I used Promix + perlite, but I get better root development in bark. I do not let the pot stand in water, but instead water every 2-3 days. Mike


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice, did you get it awarded, or buy a division?


----------



## monocotman (Mar 24, 2021)

That’s lovely. Does the bloom stay like that or do the petals reflex?
David


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bloom stays like this but the dorsal does pinch up a bit towards the end. Mike


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice, did you get it awarded, or buy a division?


I got the award in 2015. I use "Peggy" as the clonal name for all of my awarded plants. Mike


----------



## terryros (Mar 24, 2021)

I am finding it difficult to find a picture online of Phrag Tupac Amaru that you are trying to make. Have you seen one? It must get bigger and more purple.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 24, 2021)

terryros said:


> I am finding it difficult to find a picture online of Phrag Tupac Amaru that you are trying to make. Have you seen one? It must get bigger and more purple.


I have not seen one, but I agree that it should have more purple. The kovachii I used has a broad, flat sepal, so I would like to see that passed along with some size. The oddest thing was that the kovachii pollen looked like it had ruptured and a large glob of waxy material had been extruded. It was visible before I even removed the pollen. I used that to pollinate the flower. It seemed to stick very well. I don't have a lot of experience hybridizing with phrags, but I don't recall ever seeing that before. Mike


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a division of this plant from you and it's doing extremely well, although it hasn't bloomed yet. I'm looking for a
first bloom possibly next year. 'Peggy' is a very vigorous plant. Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids!  Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful! Does the spike branch sometimes?


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice one! I hope your cross takes.

I made the same cross a few years ago with PCA from Glen Decker and it was very fertile. None of the seedlings have flowered yet though.


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 28, 2021)

You can store the pollen in the fridge for quite a while, by the way. I leave it on the toothpick, wrap it in plastic wrap, then tinfoil. It's been good for several months post flowering.


----------

